# M9A3



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Picked this one up today an M9A3 to add to my collection. Just what I needed, another gun.

Now I'm just trying to figure out other than the obvious what the differences are between these series of guns? M9A1, M9A2, M9, 92FS, 92G etc. I know that some have a safety/decocker (mine) and others have a decocker only. I noticed that my M9A3 has a better trigger than my 92FS Inox. I was able to swap the slide assemblies from each gun and they work on both.

This will be my third Beretta. I was pleased to see that the only plastic parts are the guide rod, lanyard loop and of course the grips. I plan on changing that for a Wilson fluted steel guide rod. The mag release, trigger and safety/decocker are all steel. On some model 92's they're plastic. For some reason I never really got into these but just hadda' have at least one. I've had the 92FS Inox for awhile, it came with 15 round magazines. I bought some Mec-Gar 18 round magazines for it. The M9A3 came with three 17 round magazines and all will work in both of these guns.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Congrats.

I previously owned a 2nd one. Unfortunately, I've had to sell a few guns in the last few years after my divorce, in order to cover remodeling costs on my condo, and in order to pay a ton of medical bills in the last 2 years. But, I've kept my M9A3 out of all the other Beretta 92 variants I had to sell. 

When the M9A3 first came out over 4 years ago, A Beretta rep who used to post on another forum claimed that they do something to make the M9A3 triggers better than on the other variants.

You should try the conversion grip. The Vertec grip FEELS nice, but I don't shoot the gun as well without the conversion grip.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Shipwreck said:


> Congrats.
> 
> I previously owned a 2nd one. Unfortunately, I've had to sell a few guns in the last few years after my divorce, in order to cover remodeling costs on my condo, and in order to pay a ton of medical bills in the last 2 years. But, I've kept my M9A3 out of all the other Beretta 92 variants I had to sell.
> 
> ...


Thank You!

So I guess I made the right choice with the M9A3? The entire package is real nice. I didn't expect that. It's nice having a choice of grips too. I will have to try those others out. I've been looking around for one of these. All of the gun stores around here except for one were out of them and they only had one left. Even Davidson's were out of them.

I installed a Wilson Reduced Power Trigger Conversion Unit in my 92FS Inox. But the trigger still isn't as nice as the M9A3. I read somewhere that lighter hammer springs make a difference? But I'm not going to mess with that. I'm afraid of light primer strikes. The M9A3's trigger is good the way it is. It's best to leave it the hell alone.

I'm gonna' have to start reading up on these pistols. I'm curious about all of the little idiosyncrasies of the different models of basically the same gun. I've got so many freakin' guns it's hard to keep up with them all.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

The M9A3 comes with the D spring installed. That is all I ever put into any of my previous Berettas. I don't start dropping down to some of these weights that some guys use... 12 and 13lb hammer springs are too light IMHO. The D spring is a 16lb spring, and it makes a huge difference.

If you start lowering it too much - it can seem to work fine for 6-12 months. But hammer springs break in too. After a while, you can start having light hammer strikes. You don't want that on a defensive gun.

I used to have a trigger guage. I measures a new 92 with a D spring, and then later with 3000 rounds thru it on the D hammer spring. The trigger weight does drop down with some use.

If you are already so light with a super light hammer spring, what do ya think will happen after some use...

So yea, I'd leave it.

I love mine


----------



## Yusrilha (Apr 20, 2020)

Looks great!


----------

